# Getting adhesive off walls



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

That depends on what you consider easier. If the project budget is up to it(if it's easier to spend than take time), tear-out and drywall would be less labor intensive most likely. But if you don't mind getting a little dirty, taking your time, AND if the damage isn't too terribly bad, you could probably get the glue off and repair the plaster. You could always try a spot and see what happens, if it doesn't look right when your done, you're only out your time and could always tear-out and drywall later.

BTW, 
(quote)But if you don't mind getting a little dirty(end quote)

I didn't mean to imply that tearing out and re-rocking wouldn't be dirty, if you're going to tear out, make sure you seal all the doors as well as you possibly can, close and seal all vents, registers, returns, etc.. If the floor is staying, cover it WELL. Try to find an exit for your plaster out a window maybe, directly out if at all possible, not through the house. Drop cloths outside this room, to walk on during breaks, etc. Don't forget about the pictures on the opposite side of this wall, if you start pounding out plaster, it's almost a sure thing they'll fall.

One other alternative would be to rock over the plaster, but I wouldn't do this myself. It's difficult to find studs to screw to(as opposed to slats) and even if you do, it takes longer screws(which isn't a big issue, I know), but I'd rather take the time now to remove it than find problems later on. Also, this gives you a chance to update wiring, plumbing, etc inside the wall.


----------



## housedocs (Mar 14, 2005)

As the previous poster related, tearing out the plaster is certainly an option, and it would give you the access to update wiring, etc, but it will be a huge mess, so be prepared.

To get the old adhesive off the plaster wall, there some products like dif that you can use to try and remove the old glue. You could also try a using a blow dryer, to soften the glue and make it easier to scrape off. Good luck.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

I did a job very similar to this on my home, I 'sanded' with an 8" soft disk on a Makita polisher/sander set at low speed. I say 'sanded' because the stuff rolls off. You have to go slow and easy. I used 60 grit PSA and it will eat up drywall in a hurry if you aren't paying attention.


----------



## boogie (Mar 11, 2005)

did the same thing in my old house and to my discovery very quickly discovered why the paneling was put up in the first place.


----------



## MrStan (Apr 14, 2005)

Not sure if it will damage the plaster or not, by Home Depot sells a product called "Adhesive Remover", made by Redi-Strip. This was suggested to me for paint remover (which by the way, it works). But you may want to try that on the paneling adhesive....


----------

